# Hi I am Anthony and I just moved to Michigan



## acgreen95 (Sep 1, 2008)

Let's see,

  I am Anthony (you can call me BoneyTee).  I am from Texas I just moved to the Troy MI area.  As far as smoking goes I am a definate NEWBIE.  I use a Brinkman Gourmet Charcoal smoker.  I have smoked Baby back and pork ribs as well as chicken. (Well I should say I have tried to)  I am having trouble maintaining the heat.  I just picked up the smoker one day and just tried it.  My dad is a Tean (has a large PIT in the backyard) he tries to explain it to me but I feel it is harder to learn with the Brinkman.  Like today I am trying to smoke to racks of ribs...We'll see how it goes.  Let's see I am married with 13 yr old twin boys and I LOVE to cook.  I am just trying my hand at the smoking thing now


----------



## supervman (Sep 1, 2008)

Yo T - Welcome. You'll love this place. 
What is a Tean? 

Enjoy those ribs!


----------



## richtee (Sep 1, 2008)

Welcome to SMF from just up I-75...Lake orion. You will need to get an expanded metal charcoal basket for that puppy... altho just using lump charcoal will help. Briquettes suck. If that's all ya ]have..keep all the bottom vents open..Hmmm is that the ECB folks? Not sure if you HAVE bottom vents... but airflow to the coals is essential... 

Enjoy, and we'll help all we can!


----------



## bassman (Sep 1, 2008)

Welcome to SMF.  With 13 year old twin boys, it's a good thing you know how to cook!


----------



## acgreen95 (Sep 1, 2008)

Sorry Super that should have read TEXAN


----------



## desertlites (Sep 1, 2008)

welcome to SMF-and no disrespect to others but WHY MI?Texas ain't bad.


----------



## roadrunr (Sep 1, 2008)

Welcome  :)

head over to the charcoal smoker section for mods on that thing..
i think your first steps gonna be drilling holes in that charcoal pan for better airflow


----------



## supervman (Sep 1, 2008)

Got it. Yeah that pit thing is cool and member Cowgirl is an expert on that stuff. 

Tean, I just figured I was too old and didn't get it. :)


----------



## waysideranch (Sep 1, 2008)

Welcome Boney T.


----------



## acgreen95 (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks alot for the warm welcome I really appreciate it.  By the way Desertlites I LOVE Texas but my wife got transferred to MI so here we are.


----------



## richtee (Sep 1, 2008)

Heh... I feel yer pain. State's in rough shape from my point of view. BUT..we DO have quite a few awesome pitmasters here  :{)


----------



## desertlites (Sep 1, 2008)

ahh I c-hook up with some of the members from there and enjoy the smoke-glad to have ya


----------



## ronf (Sep 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Boney Tee. I am new to smokin' too. I had trouble with my char broil silver smoker, but the folks here got me straightened out. I'm sure you'll get some help too. Good luck.


----------



## cinnamonkc (Sep 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## coyote (Sep 2, 2008)

welcome to de club..you will love the winters there..you will have to try the smoked Ice..


----------



## coyote (Sep 2, 2008)

welcome to de club..you will love the winters there..you will have to try the smoked Ice..


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Boney T....glad to have you aboard.


----------



## capt dan (Sep 2, 2008)

welcome from SW Michigan! Glad to have a texan move UP in Michigan!


----------



## flyin'illini (Sep 3, 2008)

Boney T -- Welcome from Plymouth - across town west of you towards Ann Arbor.  (AC Green fan here too)    

This place will have you rolling nicely along just read and ask questions.  Get a wind break or a welding blanket for that ECB so you can smoke through the winter here.  :)


----------



## ck311 (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome to SMF from another Troy/Rochester hills Smoker lots of good info and people on here what line of work is your wife in if ya don't mind me askin


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome!  Sorry to lose you from Texas!  Go out and git your snow tires NOW... you'll need 'em to go git stuff to smoke!  We'll all help any way we can... post some pix of whatcha got and some of your smokes.. we all love to get hungry on a mighty regular basis!


----------



## justsmoke2 (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Boney Tee.  Just north of ya up here in the thumb.  Just finished last years Smoked Ice once ya learn the secret its to die for.  this year I am doing a double batch. You will find all the info and help you will ever need here.


----------



## cheech (Sep 10, 2008)

With this many of us here in Michigan I suspect that we will have many more moving to Michigan to find out how to BBQ better.

Welcome to the forum glad to you made it here.


----------

